# Preferred Churchill and Lonsdale?



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I am traveling to Cabo next month and am compiling a list of CC's to try while I am there. I'm not the type to drop a bunch of cash by buying a box of stick's that I haven't tried. After I have smoked several while there, I plan on stepping onto the CC slope and buying a box or two. 

I am compiling a list of CC's to try depending on what is in stock at the retailers (LCDH) there. I am avoiding street vendors and know what to look for regarding proper humidification.

A large number of the threads here are about the smaller CC's. What I would like to know is what is your preferred Churchill and what is your prefered Lonsdale?

What do you recommend for a birthday smoke (any size)?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Try a sampler. ...then decide for yourself. BTW...cigars ain't cheap in Cabo...esp. at LCDH.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My favorite all time Churchill's and believe me this was a tough one.
Cohiba Espy
SCDLH EL MORRO
Hoyo De Montery Churchill or Double Corona's.
Lonsdale i gotta go with the Montie#1
Cohiba Siglo V 
I am more of a Classic line smoker than the Siglo line.
But that V kicks butt!
Enjoy the trip!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Most of the 'true' lonsdales are discontinued.If you find any buy em.The dalia very close in size is also an endangered species. The 2 Tony mentioned are good smokes and you might want to add the 898 varnished to the list.

Besides the Esplendido you may want to try the Upmann Sir Winston and the Qua de Orsay Imperiales


----------

